# De Facto Visa Application



## hannahgc91 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,
My partner and I are in the process of putting together our application for a de facto visa. We are planning on lodging in September, but here's our list of evidence so far. If anyone has done this visa, does it look like enough? Anything else we should add or areas where more is needed?
Thanks.

PROOF OF IDENTITY & PERSONAL DOCUMENTS
Form 47SP
Form 40SP
Certified copy of applicant’s passport
Certified copy of applicant’s birth certificate
Certified copy of sponsor’s birth certificate
4 x passport photographs of applicant
2 x passport photographs of sponsor
Medical check results and all required forms
US Police Clearance

FINANCIAL ASPECTS OF RELATIONSHIP
Joint statement of financial aspects of the relationship
Statement from employer
Current payslips from both applicant and sponsor’s employers
Current contract of employment for applicant
Certified copy of joint bank account and current bank statements
Copy of bank statement showing shared payment of phone bills etc
Statement of shared rent
Certified copy of visa debit cards from joint bank account
Copy of tax statements for applicant and sponsor

NATURE OF HOUSEHOLD
Joint statement of nature of household
Certified copy of sponsor’s acceptance letter to University
Certified copy of sponsor’s student card
Certified copy applicant’s diploma certificate
Certified copy of sponsor’s drivers license
Correspondence to applicant and sponsor at current address


SOCIAL CONTEXT OF RELATIONSHIP
Joint statement of the social context of relationship
Photographs spanning May 2009-August 2010 showing events including Christmas, Birthdays and visit from Sponsor’s best friend etc
Invites to birthdays with applicant and sponsors name
Copy of concert tickets in sponsor’s name, address and date
Booking information from overnight stay in city

NATURE OF COMMITMENT TO EACH OTHER
Joint statement of nature of commitment to each other
Timeline of applicant and sponsor’s relationship
Letters written to one another
Email of grant notification of applicant’s Australian work and holiday visa
Copy of passport stamps for applicant’s first visit to Australia
Will of applicant and sponsor

PERIODS OF ABSENCE
Invoices for Australian phone cards purchased June-October 2009
Emails sent to one another June-October 2009
Original phone bills showing texts and calls made between June-October 2009

STATEMENTS & STATUTORY DECLARATIONS
Statutory declaration from sponsor
Statutory declaration from applicant
Statutory declaration from sponsor’s father
Certified copy sponsor’s father’s birth certificate and Australian passport
Statutory declaration from sponsor’s mother
Certified copy sponsor’s mother’s birth certificate and Australian passport
Statutory declaration from sponsor’s brother
Certified copy sponsor’s brother’s birth certificate and Australian passport
Statutory declaration from sponsor’s Uncle
Statutory declaration from sponsor’s cousin
Statutory declaration from sponsor’s best friend
Statutory declaration from applicant’s best friend


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi Hannah,

You ceratinly have a lot of evidence there, and I'm sure it's taken quite a while to build it all up. Well done!

I was just curious as to why you chose to include payslips and a current employment contract from the applicant? Of course it always pays to gather more than you may need, but I'm pretty sure from all the info. available that only the sponsor needs to show payslips/ tax statements to show they can support the applicant. Although DIAC will no doubt be interested in the applicant's financial status, they will be able to see from the 47SP what job skills/ experience they have and their ability to earn money.

If you're worried about having to give an AoS, remember, you can arrange a joint AoS with other people. You don't have to be the provider of the AoS either.


----------



## hannahgc91 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi aussiegirl,

Thank you  It's taken a while but thankfully we already had a lot of evidence when we decided this was the visa for us.

I thought that displaying the fact that my partner has a solid job in Australia would look good for him. I've also noticed a lot of other applicants doing the same thing, but maybe it's unnecessary? I'm basically just trying to include anything I think would help us in any way


----------



## Cori (Jun 13, 2010)

hannahgc91 said:


> Hi aussiegirl,
> 
> Thank you  It's taken a while but thankfully we already had a lot of evidence when we decided this was the visa for us.
> 
> I thought that displaying the fact that my partner has a solid job in Australia would look good for him. I've also noticed a lot of other applicants doing the same thing, but maybe it's unnecessary? I'm basically just trying to include anything I think would help us in any way


I will definitly put copies of my payslips into my application! As I (Applicant) am working but my partner (sponsor) is on disability payment. We prepare to provide an AoS but I want to show I am independent and can support my partner.

Otherwise I would say it looks pretty good, your list! Is there a reason for not having stat decs from applicant's parents?

Best wishes!


----------



## hannahgc91 (Jul 10, 2010)

Cori said:


> I will definitly put copies of my payslips into my application! As I (Applicant) am working but my partner (sponsor) is on disability payment. We prepare to provide an AoS but I want to show I am independent and can support my partner.
> 
> Otherwise I would say it looks pretty good, your list! Is there a reason for not having stat decs from applicant's parents?
> 
> Best wishes!


Hi,
We were thinking of getting the applicant's mother, but she hasn't actually met me in person yet. We have spoken to one another but that's it. Can we still get one from her?
Thanks.


----------



## Cori (Jun 13, 2010)

well, we also only are in contact with my family per webcam. my mum will write one and my sister and some friends. but only additional to the decs from my sponsors family and friends. why should meet in person be necessary? i still share my life with the ones left behind.


----------



## hannahgc91 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks Cori, I suppose it can't hurt, right? I'd like to have a good mix of my family, friends and other relatives so maybe it's a good idea


----------



## Mike383 (Jul 10, 2010)

Has anyone applied for the de facto visa with just the minimum two stat decs? Until I read this forum, I thought two would be fine, but it seems alot of people are supplying more.
Also I thought that the stat decs had to be supplied by Australian citizens or permanent residents. Because so far I have my father and my best friend, but no one from my girlfriends side (shes the applicant, I'm the sponsor).


----------



## Cori (Jun 13, 2010)

Well, we got the advise to provide between 6-10 decs because we are in a same-sex relationship. Plus additional ones because we are living with my partners parents.

I got friends who applied with 2 stat decs, but they are a straight couple and have a good relationship timeline. They just applied, no results yet. But I think they will make it.

Of course you dont need to provide stat decs from non-Australians but we should show that we are "living open to the world". ;-)


----------



## Amiiiee (Jan 8, 2011)

I am a sponsor. me and my partner are also living with my parents. Any advice on additional that I may need to supply?
(my father is going to write us a dec stating the rent we pay and comfirm that we are really living with them.)

Thank you


----------



## hannahgc91 (Jul 10, 2010)

Amiiiee said:


> I am a sponsor. me and my partner are also living with my parents. Any advice on additional that I may need to supply?
> (my father is going to write us a dec stating the rent we pay and comfirm that we are really living with them.)
> 
> Thank you


I found it hard to supply a large amount of financial evidence as we were living with our parents, however we also supplied a dec from my father confirming the living arrangements and that we paid rent to him.
We also had a joint bank account and included a bank statement from the date it was opened. I then highlighted all purchases that we made together, particularly big things and used it to back up purchases of other evidence (ie. concert tickets, hotel bookings etc). Anything you can find really helps, even if you can't gather mortgage payments etc.
Hope this helps & good luck!


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,

re the stat decs, I too was going to have at least 6 but my friend who had done it previously said they ask for 2 give 2. She was same sex de facto, we are not. I actually have 4 - his brother, aunt, cousin and my wwoof host as we met there and still keep in contact.

I'm sending my application off tomo - don't have nearly as much as some people on here. We have:
statement each
4 statements as mentioned
personal & joint bank accounts
rent agreement
sponsors tax for 2 years
country energy bill
copies of passports, birth cert & drivers licence(show our address on)
forms 47SP @ 40SP
2 passport pics each
big fat bankers cheque!!

Think that's the lot?!?!


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh and the police checks & medicals!


----------



## hannahgc91 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sounds pretty good to me, the only aspect I can think of that you may have overlooked is the social aspect (however, stat decs often count towards this). Anyway, if there's anything the department thinks you've missed, they will let you know and you'll have the opportunity to provide it later.

Good luck!


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Hannah. 
Yes our statements cover social side - we live in a small town so most of our social life is with his family anyway.
Good luck with yours.


----------



## stephanie80 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi everyone!

My partner and I are in the process of gathering the info we need to apply for the de-facto visa but I have one question...

His working holiday visa that he is currently in Australia on expires on the 8th of October 2011. If we put in the visa application in June, do you think this will allow enough time to process the application? And if we are still waiting on a decision at the beginning of October, is my de facto allowed to leave the country to attend my uncle's wedding on the 6th of October?

thanks!


----------



## hannahgc91 (Jul 10, 2010)

stephanie80 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My partner and I are in the process of gathering the info we need to apply for the de-facto visa but I have one question...
> 
> ...


Hi,
When you apply for your partner's permanent visa, he will be automatically granted a bridging visa which will last him until they make their decision... so there shouldn't be any problems there.
Honestly, I'm not 100% sure about leaving the country, for some reason I think there may be a problem if it's for a long period of time but I think short trips are okay, probably best to check that out with the department though 

Cheers.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

hannahgc91 said:


> Hi,
> When you apply for your partner's permanent visa, he will be automatically granted a bridging visa which will last him until they make their decision... so there shouldn't be any problems there.
> Honestly, I'm not 100% sure about leaving the country, for some reason I think there may be a problem if it's for a long period of time but I think short trips are okay, probably best to check that out with the department though
> 
> Cheers.


There's a bit of a twist to what Hannah says for a bridging visa will not kick in until his current WHV ends.

_btw. Has he been on a previous WHV, have you been in a relationship prior to the existing one or are you getting a relationship registered to meet the 12 months requirements? _
I also take it that it is the 417 WHV and not the 462 which can have a No Further Stay condition on it.

If all is OK for the partner visa application and he is not going to be back in Oz before his WHV expires then he ought to consider seeing Immi to see if he can cancel his WHV early so as to have a BVA issued and then a BVB to allow the travel, possibly best to do it that way to avoid any travel hiccups and find he cannot get back in time for if that happens and the WHV has expired, he may not be allowed to enter!
They could attempt to sort it out for him but better to be sure than sorry.

Alternately, October is a ways off and if he is eligible to work to be eligiblw for a second WHV and is not on his second one already, he ought to consider doing regional/seasonal work or WWOOF Australia Official Website to get one.


----------

